# CAAD9 VS Synapse Carbon



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

*CAAD9 VS Synapse Carbon VS Six*

I'm looking between the three bike lineups and trying to decide which will suit my riding style better. I already have a SS/FG Road bike that i ride around town and just did the NYC 5 Boro Bike Tour with. 

I'm looking for a bike with some gears that i can alternate with for longer rides; something that can keep me on the bike for longer distances and with faster speeds. 

I'm trying to decide between the CAAD9 4 VS the Synapse Carbon 5 VS the Six Carbon 5. Is the Carbon 5 worth the extra few hundred $$ and 105 drivetrain as opposed the the 4's Rival drivetrain?

And also, Since the drivetrains and components of the Synapse and Six Carbon 5 are the same, what is the difference between the bikes? They're the same price.

Any other tips/comments/recommendations?


----------



## Ranilus (Feb 26, 2010)

Different geometry between Synapse and Six. Ride them.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Just compared the Spec list between the Synapse and Six. Everything except Frame & fork is identical. 

Which bike has the better quality CF?

whats each bike designed for?


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

The CAAD 9 and Six have a geo designed for someone who want to race or ride in that way.

The Synapse has a more relaxed geo.

People have raced at a very high level (probably not crits though) with the Synapse and by the same token some other people enjoy all day rides on the Six and CAAD so the difference in GEO may or may not apply to a particular persons wants.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

From your description of what you want to do with your bike - MHO, get the Synapse. As Hank said, it's a more relaxed geometry. Other than geometry, the carbon frame is more road friendly than the the Aluminum one. Aluminum frames don't absorb road shock very well and have a harsh feeling. Modern carbon frames are very light, but still very stiff and quick, but with a more comfortable ride over rough asphalt. My CAAD7 is a great bike, but I've not used it since I bought my carbon-framed SuperSix. I hope this helps.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> Just compared the Spec list between the Synapse and Six. Everything except Frame & fork is identical.
> 
> Which bike has the better quality CF?
> 
> whats each bike designed for?


Both are made of the same CF. The Six is more agressive - closer to the SuperSix except that it has a slightly longer head tube so it's a bit more comfortable. I have the Six Carbon 5 and I love it. It's a great bike:

http://www.cannondale.com/esp/esp/Reviews/Details/1044-Cycling-Plus-Chooses-the-SIX-CARBON-105 (this is the Euro version of the Carbon 5 with Mavic Aksium wheels and a Fi'zi:k saddle).

The CAAD9's geometry is exactly the same as the SuperSix's except that it has a Al frame - many would say that it's the best Al frame in the world. The 105 drivetrain is not the lightest but it works well whether you're a beginner or a seasoned rider. It's a proven system that has been around for decades. The SRAM Rival group is fairly new but I hear it also works very well. The Shimano shifters uses STI while the SRAM utilizes DoubleTap - different ways of shifting but both are very intuitive. I tend to favor SRAM over Shimano even though I'm currently using 105. One day, I'll probably upgrade to either Force or Red.

Before I bought my Six, I fell in love with the look of the Synapse so I test-rode the Carbon 5 model. It didn't have the same response as the Six but it was by far the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden. It's great for long rides but for me it just didn't have enough spunk.


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

+1 on the synapse recomendation. More relaxed and meant for longer rides.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I agree with the synapse recomendation as well. But what it really boils down to is this- if you are a young, fit rider who favors speed above comfort, get a race bike like the six, super six of CAAD9. If you are a middle aged [or older] rider who maybe is less than perfectly fit, perhaps with some nagging back problems, or you simply want to go for longer rides and be comfortable, get the synapse. If you are happy averaging 17mph on the synapse vs 18 mph on a race bike, get the synapse. If you want every once of energy you put out to go to propelling you forward, comfort be danmed, get the Six [or SS or C-9]. End of story.


----------



## vinny (Mar 2, 2010)

I dont't know for the synapse but the CAAD9 is very comfortable, erasing bumps in "steel" fashion, no less. Very surprising for an aluminum frame. The CAAD9 geometry is very efficient too: no wandering or twitchy feeling. You feel planted on it, letting you thinking only at powering and pedaling. It's a bike that you forget when riding it.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

which is heavier (please put in order since theres 3): Synapse Carbon 5, Six Carbon 5, CAAD9 4.

Cannondale hasn't gotten back to me on weights. (i'd be looking to get a size 52)


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Exact frame weights will be tough to come by, as they will vary depending on frame size. Hopefully Cdale will get back to you. In the end, all 3 should be within a few hundred grams of each other, probably less, so I wouldn't let the weight be your deciding factor. The components you hang on them. especially the wheels and tires, are what will really determine the final weight. Dollar for dollar, the CAAD 9 is one of the lightset frames around, and a great value for someone looking to build a super light bike on a budget. The six will probably split the difference between th 9 and the Synapse as far as comfort, positioning and performance. The best thing to do is to simply ride each one, preferably back to back, and then make your decision. I wouldn't, however, heft each one and make your decision on weight, as unless each has an identical build spec, it won't be comparing apples to apples.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

LOUISSSSS said:


> which is heavier (please put in order since theres 3): Synapse Carbon 5, Six Carbon 5, CAAD9 4.
> 
> Cannondale hasn't gotten back to me on weights. (i'd be looking to get a size 52)



I don't think you should be too concerned with the weight of the bike. Get one that fits you and your riding style. Everything else is gravy - especially if you're new to cycling. We all want the best but do we need it? ...probably not. With that said, the Six carbon frame is just around 1,200 grams in a 54 if I recall. The 2010 frameset is supposed to be around a pound lighter than the 2009 model. The Synapse's frame has not changed for 2010 so I'm guessing that it's considerably heavier. The CAAD9-4 will be the lightest out of the box, followed by Six Carbon 5 and eventually Synapse Carbon 5. The Six Carbon 3 will be around the same weight as the CAAD9-4. Again, that's just my guesstimate. My Six was 19.25lbs when it arrived at the store (it got a wheel upgrade since then so it's lighter now). A new Six Carbon 3 weighed in at only 17.5lbs. Do I care if my bike is 19 or 17lbs? No, not particularly. I would rather have well working components. Someone had made a great point regarding bike weight in one of these forums once. It was something to the effect of "the lighter the bike, the weaker the rider" - there is probably plenty of truth to that.

You won't get the bike weights from Cannondale. They don't publish that information on purpose.


----------

